# R32 Calipers



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

I tried searching and apparently I was unable to find anything that answered my question-

If I wanted to use R32 calipers would I be required/forced/limited to use the 13" rotors? If not, then I wouldnt need the caliper carriers correct? 

My plan would be to use 12" zimmerman blanks and HPS+ pads with R32 calipers- 2 pistons as opposed to 1 :thumbup:. I dont want to use the 13" rotors because I dont make enough power to take advantage of them and 12" seems to be an ideal size. I would like to be able to produce the max amount of stopping power without the negative effects of a larger rotor.

My car is MKIV GTI 1.8t- currently on stock brake setup.


----------



## veedubb7 (Apr 20, 2002)

You would have to use the carriers and R32 rotors to run the R32 calipers. The caliper wouldn't mount to your spindle. Since you've got a 1.8T, best thing you could do is upgrade to the 20th/GLI setup. You'd only need the carrier and the 12.3" rotors. Your calipers/pads are the same.


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

veedubb7 said:


> You would have to use the carriers and R32 rotors to run the R32 calipers. The caliper wouldn't mount to your spindle. Since you've got a 1.8T, best thing you could do is upgrade to the 20th/GLI setup. You'd only need the carrier and the 12.3" rotors. Your calipers/pads are the same.


Yea thats what I'm doing. I just thought it wouldve been nice to have 2 piston calipers. All I need now are the 20th/gli carriers. Thanks!


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Unless you're planning on tracking your car, don't worry about anything more than the 20th.


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

KG18t said:


> Unless you're planning on tracking your car, don't worry about anything more than the 20th.


:thumbup:


----------

